# What is this?



## ignition07 (Aug 16, 2010)

I thought that it was a piece of petrified wood/limb, but it definitely sounds like metal.  I Googled petrified wood, petrified antler, petrified rock and none of the images look like this.  It weighs about 3.8 ounces and is about 5 inches long.  Any guesses/suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 16, 2010)

Wow that's interesting, maybe a housefire and metal melted into a root cavity.


----------



## ignition07 (Aug 17, 2010)

That's a good idea.  I am clueless.  Thanks for your idea.


----------



## bam_bam (Aug 17, 2010)

Does a magnet stick to it?

I found a piece real similar to what you have over by the aquarium in albany and I though it was a piece of antler but it turned out it was just limestone that had formed that way. Really interesting.


----------



## ignition07 (Aug 17, 2010)

bam_bam said:


> Does a magnet stick to it?
> 
> I found a piece real similar to what you have over by the aquarium in albany and I though it was a piece of antler but it turned out it was just limestone that had formed that way. Really interesting.



That's where I found this!  Okay, you solved it!  Thanks!  The metal properties were really throwing me off.


----------



## dax (Aug 17, 2010)

lagrangedave said:


> Wow that's interesting, maybe a housefire and metal melted into a root cavity.



Wow, good guess at a way that could have shaped metal that way!


----------



## Bugeye (Aug 17, 2010)

researchers that do ants and other burrowing bugs melt some kinda light metal and pour it down the hole.  then dig it out to measure.   it looks  exactly like that.


----------



## brriner (Aug 19, 2010)

I wonder if it could be a fulgurite?
http://www.minresco.com/fulgurites/fulgurites.htm


----------



## Willjo (Aug 19, 2010)

*Tallahatta*

Looks like the way Tallahatta Quartsite forms in the creeks in Alabama. Here is some pieces i brought home two of them because they looked like animals.


----------



## Pointpuller (Aug 19, 2010)

Find those things regularly in the Flint while Im Fossil hunting.  They look like something fossilized but there not.


----------



## ignition07 (Aug 20, 2010)

Pointpuller said:


> Find those things regularly in the Flint while Im Fossil hunting.  They look like something fossilized but there not.



I think you're right.  Thanks!


----------

